# opening day!



## TexasPete

Anybody want to get together to hunt this weekend?


----------



## williamonica0214

where you going ?


----------



## littleking

i know that some of the huntohio guys are heading out.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Sorry,
Our blinds are full for the weekend.


----------



## BigChessie

> Sorry,
> Our blinds are full for the weekend


Did you leave room for me Owen??lol


----------



## j_blocker1

I'll be out saturday morning for a little anybody else in the area?

J


----------



## kasting king

what area will you be in??


----------



## freyedknot

darn, owen.i guess i will have to go fish.t.p. where ya hunting?


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Mogadore, Nimi, + hay fields this weekend.
4 of us total.
We may have to split up.
Mogadore is 3 man limit.
My son is ready to fill in open spot.


----------



## BigChessie

Hey Owen I was thinking about coming up again for the NZ opening this year, you gonna be at the same local as last year?


----------



## Brian.Smith

TexasPete said:


> Anybody want to get together to hunt this weekend?


 I live in Canal Winchester were are you hunting, I moved down here 2 years ago and havm't found any hunting spot's yet.


----------



## j_blocker1

northwest, maybe shoreline, maybe some other public marsh

J


----------



## Brian.Smith

Hay i Have a Big truck and decoys,if i can hunt with you,I'll drive and don't need gas money.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

So far we plan to do the NZ opener at the same place.
We will see what comes up.


----------



## BigChessie

Sounds good, I would like to come up again and hook up. Stay in touch and as it gets closer we can work the details out. Got any new pics of the dog? Looking forward to seeing that big ole head of his. lol Hey were you interested in that reloader?


----------



## mojo

J, what marsh are you looking at? They are all going to be zoos but I heard pickerel is holding some teal if you can get drawn and mallard club usually has decent geese off the dike by decant road. Goodluck if you go and hopefully you can find a spot. Last year mallard club was a complete zoo and evidently shooting time was 1/2 hr earlier than anywhere else and 100 yrd shots were in range. I'll be in michigan avoiding the people.


----------



## JimmyZ

I'm waiting till Sat. Morning geese in Michigan. Teal in the afternoon in ohio. Usually afternoons aren't as bad in the marshes.


----------



## CMFish51

Will be hunting our 8 acre pond on 160 acres of field out on Rt. 2 near Davis Besse Saturday morning...Good Luck and bust some feathers!


----------

